# New Callaway clubs



## dbr9tifosi (Oct 30, 2006)

Can anyone give me any info about any new Callaway clubs or balls about to be released? I'd like a head start on next season.


Thanks,


----------



## OzGolfer (Oct 5, 2006)

G'Day,

The only new Callaway item I have seen and heard about are the X HOT Fairway metals, saw them on the tgw.com website. They weren't even on the Callaway website when I looked.

Cheers.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

dbr9tifosi said:


> Can anyone give me any info about any new Callaway clubs or balls about to be released? I'd like a head start on next season.
> 
> 
> Thanks,


I bought the x-18 proseries. I like them a lot. They are not as offset as normal clubs, which is fine for my 10 handicap. I also have the new x-type wedges (52d and 58d). They are excellent clubs.


----------



## elizzy.jones (Nov 7, 2006)

I haven't heard of any new Callaway products but I recently bought the Callaway X-Tour irons. I have always played Taylormade or Titleist but decided to get fitted down at the Callaway training center. I always thought Callaway irons were just way too oversized but the X-tours are awesome! 
Elizabeth


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

the x-tour clubs look awesome.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

elizzy.jones said:


> I haven't heard of any new Callaway products but I recently bought the Callaway X-Tour irons. I have always played Taylormade or Titleist but decided to get fitted down at the Callaway training center. I always thought Callaway irons were just way too oversized but the X-tours are awesome!
> Elizabeth


Yup the x-tours are awesome but i prefere the x-18 pro series they feel better to me


----------



## kirbster (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi There
I have just read an article in this months Todays Golfer mag about the new range from Callaway for 2007

Callaway FT-5 driver
Callaway X Hot fairway wood
Callaway x-20 irons
Callaway x20 Tour irons
Callaway Big Berth 460 driver

Hope this helps


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

its amazing how golf makers now feel the need to have new clubs every year. I remember when the Big Bertha was the market topper for like 3 years.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

blue3715 said:


> its amazing how golf makers now feel the need to have new clubs every year. I remember when the Big Bertha was the market topper for like 3 years.


I was thinking the same thing. I remember as a kid, (2000 years ago), that cars changed very little from year to year, but every third year, they had the major model redesign.

I wonder if the technology in our clubs is REALLY improving that quickly that they need to change the styling every year. It must make it hard on places like TGW or Edwin Watts who carry large inventories they need to blow out on sale of old stock.


----------



## Hissing Sid (Nov 13, 2006)

Callaway are now bringing out the X 20's and X20 Pro series. Much like the X 18's no real difference so my suggestion would be to wait until they come out then buy a set of X 18's as they will be cheaper. VERY FORGIVING. The irons not me.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hissing Sid said:


> Callaway are now bringing out the X 20's and X20 Pro series. Much like the X 18's no real difference so my suggestion would be to wait until they come out then buy a set of X 18's as they will be cheaper. VERY FORGIVING. The irons not me.


Good point, that's one good thing, it depresses the cost of the x18s. Too bad I already bought 'em!


----------

